# New to the forums and have a few questions.....



## shadz (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok, so I'm new to these forums, and before anyone get's pissed off, I've been surfing all 36 pages of threads on the general section. So, I still have a few questions, hopefully they aren't too demeaning. Let me lay out the situation first. I will soon be in the market for a commuter/daily driver/project/possibly weekend drifter/racer car. Big bill, but not going to do all of those at once, atleast not right away. So, I was looking for a small engine rear whell drive car, and guess what.....there aren't many. So, anyway, I'm looking into purchasing a 240SX, but haven't decided on which model I perfer yet. The budget would be about $3K for the car. I am looking at possibly boosting it up to around 300HP. Just for the fun of it. One question is, if I boost it to that number, will I still get fairly decent MPG? Also, is it difficult to change a automatic tranny to a manual tranny? I'm not talking any special engine swaps, just keeping with the KA engine, but it seems to be hard to find a 5spd around here(NJ). Also, does anyone know of any particular problems with the convertible? I was thinking about getting one just for the fun factor, even though they are hard to come across. So, any good suggestions out there??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It is not difficult to convert from an auto to a 5-speed; lots of articles on the conversion; here's a link: S14 5-Speed Swap

If you turbo-charge the KA motor, you should still get fairly decent MPG at lower boost levels; like around 20 - 25 city/highway. When you go up in boost levels, that means larger injectors and re-programmed ECU which translates to lower MPG.


----------



## shadz (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks rogo, appreciate the reply. I have another question if anyone can answer it. With the 240sx convertible, does anyone know of any inherent problems with the convertible top that I should know about before hunting one of these bad boys down?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I belong to several Nissan forums and so far have not heard any negative comments about rag-tops. However they are a rare beast around here; I've never seen one on the road. Good luck in your hunt.


----------

